# circular edge shaping on a router table



## ed Gauci (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the correct proceedure for routing the edge of a circular piece on a router table?

What is the correct method of using guide pins on a router table.

Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Ed and welcome to the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

This what I suggest>>

1st. make a clear plasic guard that sits over the bit,once you have that in place put the pin in place and keep the stock to the pin and with care move the stock into the bit until the stock is on the bearing, once your on the bearing push the stock around keeping the stock to the bit..

Here's just two ways to get the job done ▼


=========



ed Gauci said:


> What is the correct proceedure for routing the edge of a circular piece on a router table?
> 
> What is the correct method of using guide pins on a router table.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I really like the middle picture, very clever.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Jerry

Here's one more type that will let the Tall items go by the router bit the safe way.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/52092-post7.html
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...shelf-bracket-update-photos-maybe-guide-1.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/general-routing/7524-coping-sled-7275.jpg


==============


jerrymayfield said:


> I really like the middle picture, very clever.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys


Just in case you don't want to make your own..

Woodpeckers as a new item out called Router Table Free Hand Guard for 30.oo bucks.

Great jig for making door panels...plus other free hand jobs on the router table... 

Router Table Free Hand Guard
New item from Woodpeckers
http://www.woodpeck.com/handguard.html


==========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

When routing the edge, turn the workpiece counter-clockwise.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Ed. Tell us a little about you and your backround.
Jim


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello Ed, welcome to the router forums, I hope you enjoy this sit as much as I have.
Floyd


----------

